# Lineal FM - 2SC1946A 35W



## clausalan (Jul 7, 2010)

Hola,

Muy bueno lineal fm,

PCB y instruciones mira
http://www.3-mtr.info/shareware/Amplifier 28Watt MicroStripline (2SC1946A)/

Saludos,


----------



## tiago (Jul 7, 2010)

Que curioso, a sólo una cara y los componentes atravesando la placa.

Los trimmer de plástico de la salida soportan bién los 35 watios?

Saludos.


----------



## clausalan (Jul 9, 2010)

Hola tiago,

Los trimmer de plástico soportan bién si.
Entra 1,2w y sai 35w.
muy bueno.
Saludo,


----------



## Tavo (Abr 17, 2011)

Alguien ha probado/armado/montado/usado este lineal? Se ve bastante bien, pero no hay seguridad de nada... 

Saludos.


----------



## elgriego (Abr 17, 2011)

Hola gente del foro ,el lineal es casi seguro que funcione ,Pero (siempre hay un pero ) Es casi imposible que entregue 35w ,es mas el articulo original dice 28w y eso lo entrega el transistor alimentado con 15v,lo que significa que esta al borde de la muerte(es como tener un auto que corre a 240km max y usarlo toda su vida de esa manera) ,Va a ser una vida corta jajaja...Este transistor se usaba en la decada del 80 en los vhf marinos ,uniden ,sitex ,haghenuc,etc y siempre entregaba como potencia max 25w con 13,6v,aun asi seria conveniente que los trimers de salida sean ceramicos tipo arco,porque la mas leve desadaptacion en la salida provocaria en el mejor de los casos la destruccion de los trimmers plasticos que se ven.

Saludos a todos Atte El Griego.


----------



## clausalan (Abr 18, 2011)

Hola Tavo y Elgriego,

El transmisor suporta muy bien 30W con trimer plastico si, sólo tire condensador electrolitico, las bobinas deben ser exactamente como se indica en el diagrama,
el transistor tiene que ser 2sc1946A y no 2sc1946 sólo, estas son fotos reales
de mi proyecto, prueba con medidor de potencia y ROE.

Saludos,


----------



## Tavo (Abr 18, 2011)

clausalan dijo:


> estas son *fotos reales*
> de mi proyecto, prueba con medidor de potencia y ROE.


Y las fotos?


----------



## gabriel77sur (Abr 18, 2011)

Hola gente como están una consulta el lineal este esta diseñado para la banda comercial de fm o funciona en los 145 Mhz y a que me gustaría armarlo para esta ultima.


----------



## Gatxan (Abr 18, 2011)

Es interesante saber que alguien ha montado este lineal y le funciona. Hace tiempo que lo vi, pero nunca me fié por ser placa de una sola cara y encima con bobinas impresas que dan poco juego para experimentar. 
Yo monté un amplificador con el mismo transistor, pero un esquema que encontré en una web asiática y no funcionó nada bien, sólo lo podia ajustar a los 98 MHz y entregaba máximo 30W, pero en otras frecuencias no hubo manera de ajustarlo. Lo modifiqué totalmente y ahora está en un emisor de unidad móvil de radio en 180MHz, entregando 15W.


----------



## gabriel77sur (Abr 19, 2011)

Gatxan te hago una consulta estuve mirando el datasheet del mismo y no especifica la bobina de entrada al transistor tu tienes el esquema del que armaste me gustaría verlo para ver si lo puedo modificar para que funcione en la banda de 2 Mts


----------



## Gatxan (Abr 19, 2011)

Hola Gabriel,
El datasheet del 2sc1946a especifica en el esquema de prueba de 170MHz que la bobina de base es un simple trozo de hilo de cobre plateado de 10mm de largo y 1,5mm de diámetro. 
Yo te propongo el esquema que sale en la siguiente url: http://mufari.wordpress.com/2009/10/16/rf-amplifier-25-w-c1946/ que es para 140 a 175MHz.
Saludos


----------



## gabriel77sur (Abr 19, 2011)

Desde ya muchas gracias Gatxan en unas semanas me pondré armarlo la verdad que quiero darle un uso al transistor, pronto les comentare de los avances
Saludos


----------



## gabriel77sur (Abr 23, 2011)

Hola gatxan te hago una consulta con el esquema del  link el rfc del del amplificador es simplemente una perla de ferrite sobre un alambre, o estoy equivocado?


----------



## Gatxan (Abr 25, 2011)

Efectivamente, cuando se habla de una "ferrite bead" es eso, una perla de ferrita de esas que tienen un agujero. Pasas el hilo por ahí y listo.


----------



## gabriel77sur (May 27, 2011)

Hola a todos como les va, recién termine el el amplificador lo realice para la banda de de 2 Mts y esta ajustado a 144.5 Mhz. la potencia que entrega es de 25 watios mas o menos y lo exito con 5 watios del handy, y lo alimento con 13.8 volt, no puedo dar un valor absoluto ya que el instrumental con el que hice las mediciones es casero, una recomendación es preferible usar trimer ceramicos grandes en la salida ya que durante el ajuste me quemo un trimer de los chicos, ahora solo me queda realizar un circuito de conmutacion para el mismo y buscar un gabinete donde alojar el amplificador. gracias gatxan.
saludos a todos.


----------



## elgriego (May 27, 2011)

Hola gabriel77sur,como estas ,te quedo barbaro el lineal ,te felicito.y encima le sacaste 25w fantastico ,es muy buen rendimiento ,ademas como ya sabras 25 o 30w en vhf no es la gran diferencia.

Saludos.


----------



## gabriel77sur (May 27, 2011)

Hola  el griego como estas amigo, gracias, ya me había frustrado al ver como se quemo el trimer ya que era uno chiquito como los que se ven en la imagen vaya susto que me pegue, por aca es sumamente dificil conseguir componentes para rf , los que tengo son todos componentes reciclado, la mayoria tiene un poquito mas diez de años de estar almacenado. El disipador es de un micro que se me quemo por aca lo deje con el cooler para que enfrié mas. Con lo que aprendí ayer y con este amplificador me quedo picando las ganas de adquirir un watimetro, el tema es como le explico a la bruja el gasto. jajaja


----------



## gabriel77sur (May 31, 2011)

Hola gente como les va, estaba mirando el circuito del amplificador que arme y me surgió una duda, a la salida del ampli pueden observar media vuelta de alambre de cobre junto a dos trimer uno mas grande y otro mas chico esto conforma una red adaptadora de impedancia, es así o estoy equivocado? si estuviera en lo correcto para este caso, debería colocar un filtro pasa-bajo o podría usarlo como esta? 
Desde ya muchas gracias por las respuestas.

Saludos, gabriel


----------



## DavidGuetta (May 31, 2011)

Si esta bien ajustado no creo que sea necesario ponerle un pasabajos. De lo contrario, se debe poner, pero habria que  verlo en un analizador de espectro.


----------



## J2C (May 31, 2011)

Para reemplazar trimer's a usar en RF una alternativa es la de imagen adjunta, que esta en un TX de FM banda Comercial en una pagina chilena con todo el texto en ingles, ha sido posteado en algun otro thread hace un tiempo.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 7, 2011)

clausalan dijo:


> Hola tiago,
> 
> Los trimmer de plástico soportan bién si.
> Entra 1,2w y sai 35w.
> ...



Olá Clausalan estoy realmente mui inpressionado con el desenpeño deste Amp. 
Como tengo algunos 2sc1946a aca yo te propongo uno canbio : usteds me envia tu direccion conpleta para que yo te envie por correo uno 2sc1946a 100% testeado e funcionando , quando el transistor chegar en tu manos usteds envia a my direccion una tarjeta de circuito impresso lista ( tarjeta corroida ) + los trimers ajustables para que yo possa armar este Amp. 
?Que pensa , es justo o que propongo ?
Uno fuerte abraço !
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Tavo (Ago 7, 2011)

Me parece una buena propuesta, jeje.

Me gustaría dentro de algún tiempo hacer un amplificador de estos, pero por estos lados los transistores de RF están muy caros, no se si serán justos los precios... Estuve averiguando por un 2SC1946 (sin la "A" al final) y sale AR$ 230 (55 dólares estadounidenses aprox).

Igual, creo que 30W (más bien 25W) es bastante, me conformaría con 15W en antena. 

Saludos.
PS: Comenten a que precios consiguen los transistores de RF ustedes...


----------



## Dano (Ago 7, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> PS: Comenten a que precios consiguen los transistores de RF ustedes...



Para desvirtuar?  , no lo veo caro, es lo que cuestan las cosas en RF.

Por cierto, te recomiendo comprarte un medidor de potencia FWD/RWD porque va a ser probable que vueles la etapa final.


----------



## Tavo (Ago 7, 2011)

Dano dijo:


> Para desvirtuar o sirve  , no lo veo caro, es lo que cuestan las cosas en RF.


No entendí nada de lo que dijiste, por favor podrías volver a redactar el texto más claro? 

No me asustan los precios de los componentes de RF, lo que me infunde sospecha es que es probable que muchos "vivos" se aprovechen de estas cosas para ROBAR con los precios...

No me cierran los números. Ya se que estas cosas son caras, pero estuve viendo precios por muchos lados y todos son diferentes!!! 



> Por cierto, te recomiendo comprarte un medidor de potencia FWD/RWD porque va a ser probable que vueles la etapa final.


Por qué decís esto? 

Qué etapa final si este amplificador lleva un solo transistor?


----------



## Dano (Ago 7, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> No entendí nada de lo que dijiste, por favor podrías volver a redactar el texto más claro?
> 
> No me asustan los precios de los componentes de RF, lo que me infunde sospecha es que es probable que muchos "vivos" se aprovechen de estas cosas para ROBAR con los precios...
> 
> ...



1-Que si querés opinar y discutir sobre precios de los componentes te recomiendo que abras un tema nuevo. 

2-Siempre hay una etapa anterior a la etapa final. Es una forma de decir que va a volar la etapa final, si el transistor se cierra es probable que tambien vuele la anterior y así continuar hacia atrás el problema.


----------



## Tavo (Ago 7, 2011)

Lo que no entiendo es por qué suponés que va a volar la etapa final? *En qué datos/hechos te basás para decir eso?* Quizá mi inexperiencia en el tema?

No le veo el problema, si todo se arma como corresponde y se pone en marcha como corresponde; no veo por qué podría volar el transistor (la etapa final). 

En mi caso, el orden de transistores/etapas sería 2N3866 -> 2SC1971 -> 2SC1946.

Lo de medidor de potencia y ROE, realmente es necesario, pero para un tipo que trabaja de esto, que se dedica a instalar estos equipos; no creo que sea necesario comprarlo para usarlo unas pocas veces en mi vida.


----------



## Dano (Ago 7, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es por qué suponés que va a volar la etapa final? *En qué datos/hechos te basás para decir eso?* Quizá mi inexperiencia en el tema?



Me baso en el hecho de que tu antena no está calibrada correctamente, meterle +30W sin antes haberla ajustado es casi firmar la muerte del transistor.


----------



## J2C (Ago 7, 2011)

Doy FE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gabriel77sur (Ago 7, 2011)

Tavo te puedo decir que como experiencia en el momento del del ajuste he quemado un trimer en la salida por eso recomiendo el uso de trimers tipo arcor, el amplificador lo arme  para 144 Mhz y es indispensable el uso de un roimetro o sonda de rf y carga fantasma para un ajuste optimo, también puedes ajustarlo solo con una carga fantasma y ovserbar el consumo del mismo, si necesitas algún diagrama sobre alguno de estos instrumentos solo dime con gusto lo subo.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 7, 2011)

Olá Tavo usteds puede autoconstruir facilmente uno medidor de ROE , existe muchos circuitos deste tipo en la NET ao invez de comprarlo (salvando la plata je je je je ) .este instrumento quizá indispensable pero a my mui utile a averiguar las verdaderas condiciones de la antena de modo a no tenermos sorpresas desagradabiles como danar el paso final por elevada reflejanas.
Uno fuerte abraço !
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Tavo (Ago 7, 2011)

Dano dijo:


> Me baso en el hecho de que tu antena no está calibrada correctamente, meterle +30W sin antes haberla ajustado es casi firmar la muerte del transistor.


Ahora sí Gustavo! Hubieses dicho eso de entrada! 

En realidad si, tenés razón, la antena en cierto modo está calculada, es un dipolo básico, el más común, está ajustado a 94mHz exactamente, y estoy emitiendo en 93.9 por el momento, porque en 94 está medio feo el "ambiente", muchos ruidos... No se si por 100kHz afectará en algo el cálculo... de eso no estoy seguro.

Por lo de la ROE, es seguro que mi antena tiene muchísima, debe andar arriba de 1:5 o por ahí, porque para colmo el cable de subida es un RG-59 de 75 ohms...  
Ya lo sé, lo mío es una croteada, pero lo hice asó provisorio...

Esta semana que pasó estuve averiguando por un cable "como la gente", voy a comprar un RG-213 de calidad, me pasaron el precio, 200 pesos los 15 metros. No me parece tan mal...

A parte, creo que el RG-213 para 25W va bien... Quizá es un poco exagerado, pero me gustaría tener la menor cantidad de pérdidas posibles y ROE.

Bueno, a esta altura, si invierto en un buen cable, es ley que tendré que pensar en algún instrumento de calibración, pero no tengo idea en donde andan los precios... 


Por el momento tengo (tendría que tener) 1W en antena, porque armé el amplificador que está en "Sticky", el "NO TUNE", pero hasta el momento no quiso arrancar... 

Por el momento pienso montar una "pequeña FM" en casa, sólo para pasar música, quizá más adelante me anime a hablar un poco...  Pero por ahora no.
Esto es un pueblo chico, tiene menos de 2Km de ancho, creo que con 5-6W de un C1971 cubriré bastante bien todo.

Saludos gente!
Gracias a todos por las sugerencias y por interesarse en el tema. Esto me gusta mucho.


----------



## elgriego (Ago 7, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> !
> 
> No se si por 100kHz afectará en algo el cálculo... de eso no estoy seguro.



Hola tavo como estas? Quedate tranquilo que 100Khz  no van a afectar en nada el rendimiento del dipolo ,calcula que el ancho de banda de un dipolo es de un poco mas de 2Mhz.

Saludos.


----------



## cris1986orf (Ago 9, 2011)

gabriel77sur dijo:


> Hola  el griego como estas amigo, gracias, ya me había frustrado al ver como se quemo el trimer ya que era uno chiquito como los que se ven en la imagen vaya susto que me pegue, por aca es sumamente dificil conseguir componentes para rf , los que tengo son todos componentes reciclado, la mayoria tiene un poquito mas diez de años de estar almacenado. El disipador es de un micro que se me quemo por aca lo deje con el cooler para que enfrié mas. Con lo que aprendí ayer y con este amplificador me quedo picando las ganas de adquirir un watimetro, el tema es como le explico a la bruja el gasto. jajaja



hola, quisiera saber si no es molestia, con cuanto amperaje trabaja el circuito, y si por las dudas no saben algun circuito de 10w que funcione, desde ya saludos


----------



## gabriel77sur (Ago 9, 2011)

Hola cris1986orf el consumo anda cerca de los 3 amp y le saque 25 watios al ampli funcionando en 144.5 Mhz para la banda comercial de FM yo personalmente no lo he probado, en el foro hay muchos circuitos de amplificadores seguro que algo encontraras.
Saludos


----------



## elgriego (Ago 9, 2011)

Hola cris1986orf,podes usar el mismo lineal del post y bajarle el voltage de +b para que entregue menos potencia,y sino, habra que buscar algun transistor similar ,que entregue 10w.

Hola gabriel77sur,como estas ,recien vi el post tuyo de como justificar la compra del watimetro,y a tu jermu..le podes decir que, es una herramienta para incrementar el trabajo jeje ,con respecto al funcionamiento y rendimiento,del 1946 en vhf brodcast ,es similar al comportamiento en 144mhz,igualmente mas de 25w no va a entregar jamas .,por lo menos sin derretirse jeje.

Saludos.


----------



## gabriel77sur (Ago 9, 2011)

Hola elgriego como estas, yo por acá en mi semana de descanso, el jueves vuelvo al trabajo, el watimetro tendrá que esperar hasta mi cumple me lo voy a auto regalar jajaja, oye quiero hacerte una consulta conoces o tienes algún diagrama de un vco que abarque de 150 Mhz a 300 Mhz que no sea muy rebuscado digamos con componentes fáciles de conseguir


----------



## isola (Mar 27, 2016)

Hola amigos una pregunta alguien realizo en lineal q*UE* expuso clausen y obtuvo los resultados q*UE* él comento, con 1,2vatios de entrada logro una salida de 35vatios, ¿esto es real? no da según la data de este transistor de 10 db, si fuera de 15db podría ser pero se quemaría por hacerlo funcionar exigidamente al máximo., por las dudas no estará sumando toda las potencias armónicas y la en la frecuencia fundamental realmente es mucho menor a 35 vatios y cual es el consumo de corriente y tensión de alimentación. Ese transistor tiene una eficiencia del 55% espero respuesta y si es del colega clausen mejor aun gracias.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 27, 2016)

isola dijo:


> Hola amigos una pregunta alguien realizo en lineal q expuso clausen y obtuvo los resultados q él comento, con 1,2vatios de entrada logro una salida de 35vatios, ¿esto es real? no da según la data de este transistor de 10 db, si fuera de 15db podría ser pero se quemaría por hacerlo funcionar exigidamente al máximo., por las dudas no estará sumando toda las potencias armónicas y la en la frecuencia fundamental realmente es mucho menor a 35 vatios y cual es el consumo de corriente y tensión de alimentación. Ese transistor tiene una eficiencia del 55% espero respuesta y si es del colega clausen mejor aun gracias.


Hola caro Don isola mire que la ganancia especificada de 10dB en la hoja de datos tecnicos es dada en 175MHz , como la ganancia de un transistor de RF canbia en -6dB (4X) por oitava de frequenzia (X2) entonses en 100MHz es possible si una ganancia de unos 15dB     , eso desde que todo muy bien armado (conponentes prolijos a andar en RF y tecnicas de RF). 
!Fuerte abrazoz desde Brasil!.
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## isola (Mar 28, 2016)

Esta en lo correcto SR: Daniel Lopez mirando la data dice q*UE* tiene una ganancia mayor a 10 y a menor frecuencia mayor ganancia, yo voy a usarlo en 91.9Mhz creo q*UE* entregara esa potencia, mañana voy al ciber a ver si me pueden hacer la impresión en papal fotosensible q*UE* tengo para usar con el método planchado y luego le empiezo a meter mano a la placa para acoplarlo a un transmisor sintetizado q*UE* arme hace mucho de un circuito q*UE* me paso un colega el SR: Moisel Calderon de Peru quien me comento en su oportunidad q*UE *este proyecto era obra de otro miembro también del foro, Viczea, a quienes saludo y felicito por q*UE* a la primera lo saque andando son un sonido espectacular y una estabilidad de frecuencia impresionante, yo *H*e realizado la cerigrafía por el método de soldado punto a punto y esta tirando 1,2 vatios con un transistor de salida 2N4427 y corre de punta a punta en la banda 8 de vhf dentro del espectro para fm desde los 88.1 a 107.9 Saludos amigos y ya subiré fotografías.


----------



## clausalan (Mar 28, 2016)

Hola,

Nueva fotos reales del 2sc1946A, en la oportunidad también unas fotos del uno TX con BLV36 la potencia es salida 110W con 5w con alimentacion 28v x 5A, bueno !

Saludos,


----------



## isola (Mar 28, 2016)

Excelente trabajo Sr: Clausalan, felicitaciones disculpe que en el mensaje anterior escribí mal su nombre de usuario, le consulto por la parte final del lineal con el 2sc1946A precisamente las 4 bobinas, que alambre utilizo. Las vueltas son espaciadas o juntas como parecen, puede darme estos datos y los que usted crea. según el lin que usted dejo dice las cuatro ( 4 ) bobinas ( en la sección de filtro de paso bajo ) son los siguientes:
    3,5 vueltas, 8 mm de diámetro . , 1,2 mm diámetro de alambre de cobre aislado pero en la imagen del circuito terminado se ven un poco distintas a esta data y la placa tiene 100mm x 50mm, espero su respuesta, muchas gracias.


----------



## clausalan (Mar 29, 2016)

Hola,

Las bobinas en la seccíon de filtro son 4 vueltas, 8 mm de diámetro con alambre de 1mm no necessitas de alambre aislado, puede espaciadas un poco, las bobinas dependes de el transistor la ganancia, la placa tiene 100mmx50mm.

Saludos,


----------



## isola (Mar 30, 2016)

clausalan dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Las bobinas en la seccíon de filtro son 4 vueltas, 8 mm de diámetro con alambre de 1mm no necessitas de alambre aislado, puede espaciadas un poco, las bobinas dependes de el transistor la ganancia, la placa tiene 100mmx50mm.
> 
> Saludos,


Muchas gracias clausalan por la data, otra cosa de cuanto son los trimmer que uso y si puede me pasa donde se consiguen. (capacitares variables de esos plásticos que se ve que uso parecen de media potencia)nuevamente muchas gracias Sr: clausalan.


----------



## clausalan (Mar 30, 2016)

Hola,

Los trimmers son 65pf, mira http://www.mercadolibre.com.mx

Saludo,


----------



## isola (Jul 15, 2016)

Hola nuevamente a todos los genios y amigos que día tras día adquiero y enseñan mejor que un maestro sin ganar un sueldo, solo la satisfacción de compartir una idea o el conocimiento propio para con otro colega,(felicitaciones a los sabios que no se guardan el ego del pedir ayuda y no brindársela a nadie si no todo lo contrario comparten todo para que se pueda mejorar, o para ayudar a otros como nos han ayudado a nosotros o mejor también). Mis felicitaciones para todos y un gran estrechón de manos y un fuerte abrazo también para los colegas, Moises Calderon, Clausalan, Tiago,  Gatxan, Gabriel77sur, David cuesta, j2c, y al Sr: daniel lopez quien maravilla con su saber y su bondad, también brindo mi aliento a Tavo para que sus proyectos sean grandes éxito y agradezco a esta comunidad por formar una familia sin limites de nada, gracias muchachos los sigo día tras día aunque muchas veces solo aprendo y no aporte tanto es que me gusta mucho leer.
Bueno ahora pregunto a Clausalan, seguramente usted midió la ganancia del 2sc1946a y me gustaría me cuente cuanto le dio su transistor para compararlo con el mio, esto lo digo fuera de lo que indica la hoja de datos, si no en la practica con un multimetro en modo hfe. Muchas gracias.
Mis saludos también para los colegas  Van der ziel y Rodrigo Postiyo excelente portadores de data Y experiencia para todos nosotros.


----------



## djmyky (Ago 12, 2016)

Respecto a ese transistor nunca lo medí la ganancia pero si le hice la plaquita fibra de vidrio doble cara y mucha dedicación con decirte que le puse 1vatio de entrada y ya me daba 20 en la salida. Pero eso si el condensador variable de salida debe ser cerámico o otro material menos plástico se derrite


----------



## elgriego (Ago 12, 2016)

2sc 1946 de mitsubishi,,,Hermoso Transistor ,si es que consiguen uno original,,,funciona perfectamente desde 80 Mhz Y hasta 260 Mhz,,En nuestro pais se utilizaba en enlaces de radiodifusion ,ya que es posible sacarle mas de 30w en esa frecuencia.


Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 12, 2016)

isola dijo:


> yo *H*e realizado la cerigrafía por el método de soldado punto a punto y esta tirando 1,2 vatios con un transistor de salida 2N4427 y corre de punta a punta en la banda 8 de vhf dentro del espectro para fm desde los 88.1 a 107.9 Saludos amigos y ya subiré fotografías.


Hola a todos , jo aun aguardo ancioso por los planos (fotos) desde hermoso proyecto    
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ce3waq (Oct 11, 2016)

hola, es mi primer post en este foro y me gustaría compartir con uds. este proyecto que por lo que leí por acá había algunas dudas con él, es un amplificador con el 2sc1946a. En mi caso solo conseguí el 2sc1946 sin la "a" que tiene un poco menos de potencia, pero para efectos practicos igual sirve, lo estoy alimentando con 13v y exitando con 2w, y he conseguido sacarle 20 watts que me tiene bastante satisfecho, en este momento me encuentro en la etapa de ajuste, les comparto algunas fotos del proyecto y un video!

Acá un video:
echolinkchile.cl/files/2sc1946.mp4

Saludos
73s.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 11, 2016)

ce3waq dijo:


> hola, es mi primer post en este foro y me gustaría compartir con uds. este proyecto que por lo que leí por acá había algunas dudas con él, es un amplificador con el 2sc1946a. En mi caso solo conseguí el 2sc1946 sin la "a" que tiene un poco menos de potencia, pero para efectos practicos igual sirve, lo estoy alimentando con 13v y exitando con 2w, y he conseguido sacarle 20 watts que me tiene bastante satisfecho, en este momento me encuentro en la etapa de ajuste, les comparto algunas fotos del proyecto y un video!
> 
> Acá un video:
> echolinkchile.cl/files/2sc1946.mp4
> ...


!!!!!Felicitaciones caro Don ce3waq te quedou de 10 la montagen !!!!! 
Una sugerencia que te dejo aca  es conectar con auxilio de dos terminales cerriados los dos tornilos (cabeza dels) de fijación del transistor a los emissores de lo transistor.
 Con auxilio de 4 tornillos fijar bien la tarjeta de circuito inpreso a lo dicipador de calor y tanbien cortocircuitar lo plano de tierra a lo dicipador.
Con esas sugerencias es possible sacar mas potenzia aun de salida con misma excitación.  (mejor ganancia y rendimento) 
!Suerte!.

Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ce3waq (Oct 11, 2016)

Gracias Daniel por tu recomendación, Saludos!

Iván
CE3WAQ


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 11, 2016)

ce3waq dijo:


> Gracias Daniel por tu recomendación, Saludos!
> 
> Iván
> CE3WAQ


Puedes incluso sacar mas potenzia de salida aun ayustando (apretando o separando un poco las espiras al azar ) de las 4 bobinas del filtro pasa bajos.
Olvide los trimmers plasticos Murata color café , son verdaderas porquerias con su malos contactos internos dificultando lo correcto ayuste del circuito de entrada de base del transistor, enpleye sienpre trimmers hechos en porcelana con dielectro de Mica , eses son muchos mas prolijos para andar en RF   
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Oct 12, 2016)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Puedes incluso sacar mas potenzia de salida aun ayustando (apretando o separando un poco las espiras al azar ) de las 4 bobinas del filtro pasa bajos.
> Olvide los trimmers plasticos Murata color café , son verdaderas porquerias con su malos contactos internos dificultando lo correcto ayuste del circuito de entrada de base del transistor, enpleye sienpre trimmers hechos en porcelana con dielectro de Mica , eses son muchos mas prolijos para andar en RF
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Añado a lo que dice Daniel que eos trimmers miniatura MURATA, son fácilmente susceptibles de que el dieléctrico de destruya y se produzca contacto entre las placas, con el riesgo de cortocircuito, pudiendo destruir el transistor, que tanto trabajo y dinero nos cuesta conseguir.

Un saludo y suerte en vuestros desarrollos.


----------



## ce3waq (Oct 12, 2016)

Si, la verdad que me dieron harto dolor de cabeza esos trimmer, así que me conseguí  de estos que adjunto en la foto, son de 25pf pero use un condensador de 30 pf en paralelo para que me de 55pf.


Saludos
Iván


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 12, 2016)

Hola a todos , estube estudiando con mucho cariño la montagen hecha por lo paisano Don clausalan y conparando esa  con la del conpañero Don ce3waq  y puedo veer que la montagen del conpañero Don clausalan   los conponentes son armados en la face sin cubre y esa si queda lejos del dicipador de calor alguns milimetros .
Ya en  la montagen del conpañero Don ce3waq los conponentes son armados directamente en la face del cubre y la face sin cubre es armada directamente a lo dicipador de calor ( no hay separación alguna entre els). 
La questón que quiero levantar aca es lo canbio de inductancia que hay en los inductores inpresos que conpoen los circuitos de adaptación de entrada y salida del transistor 2SC1946  por la aprocimación dels inductores de cubre del dicipador de calor (ese hecho en aluminio ) bajando la inductancia y como eso puede influenziar en la ganancia y banda pasante en MHz dese lineal .
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ce3waq (Oct 15, 2016)

Hoy en la mañana estuve trabajando un poco en el amplificador quitando una vuelta a cada una de las bobinas y separando las de la entrada y salida, con eso logre sacar un poco mas de potencias, también cambie de disipador y le instale un ventilador, esta consumiendo 2,7 amp

Saludos

Iván


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 17, 2016)

ce3waq dijo:


> Hoy en la mañana estuve trabajando un poco en el amplificador quitando una vuelta a cada una de las bobinas y separando las de la entrada y salida, con eso logre sacar un poco mas de potencias, también cambie de disipador y le instale un ventilador, esta consumiendo 2,7 amp
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Iván


Esperimente con auxilio de un destornillador plano cortocircuitar la cabeza del tornillo que fija lo transistor al dicipador de calor a su emissor , seguramente logras un aumento en la potenzia de salida .
Te recomendo tanbien que fije la tarjeta de circuito inpreso a lo dicipador de calor por meo de 4 tornillos , la tarjeta livre puede acidentalmente estropiar irremediablemente  lo transistor de potenzia mecanicamente (la pastilla ceramica si descolga del flange )por efecto de alavanca 
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ce3waq (Oct 17, 2016)

Seguiremos tus recomendaciones. Gracias!

Saludos
Iván


----------



## ce3waq (Dic 6, 2016)

Ok, buenos días ya casi casi con el proyecto, de acuerdo a las sugerencias hice la PCB de nuevo pero doble faz, y le realice un proceso de estañado de la placa con electrolisis mas la adquisición de un transistor 2sc1946A, exitado con 2 watts logré sacar 30 watts, les dejo un video con la evidencia objetiva 

video:


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 6, 2016)

ce3waq dijo:


> Ok, buenos días ya casi casi con el proyecto, de acuerdo a las sugerencias hice la PCB de nuevo pero doble faz, y le realice un proceso de estañado de la placa con electrolisis mas la adquisición de un transistor 2sc1946A, exitado con 2 watts logré sacar 30 watts, les dejo un video con la evidencia objetiva
> 
> video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39GiQT_Y1Ws



   ! Felicitaciones caro Don ce3waq    te quedou de 10 !!!!!.
Mas una ves una dica : corto circuite las dos cabezaz del tornillo de defijación del transistor a los emisores y te gañas mas potenzia aun en la salida con misma excitación.  
Una pregunta : ?? acaso ese lineal es realmente banda ancha , cual banda util de frequenzias  (misma potenzia de salida o gaño ) ustedes logra sacar de tu lineal SIN la ayuda de tener que resintonizar los capacitores ayustables (trimers) con lo canbio de frequenzia ??.
!Muchas gracias de antemano por la información brindada!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ce3waq (Dic 7, 2016)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> ! Felicitaciones caro Don ce3waq    te quedou de 10 !!!!!.
> Mas una ves una dica : corto circuite las dos cabezaz del tornillo de defijación del transistor a los emisores y te gañas mas potenzia aun en la salida con misma excitación.
> Una pregunta : ?? acaso ese lineal es realmente banda ancha , cual banda util de frequenzias  (misma potenzia de salida o gaño ) ustedes logra sacar de tu lineal SIN la ayuda de tener que resintonizar los capacitores ayustables (trimers) con lo canbio de frequenzia ??.
> !Muchas gracias de antemano por la información brindada!.
> ...



Daniel buenos días, gracias por tus comentarios......la frecuencia fundamental de trabajo está por los 98 mhz, ahí es donde me dió mejor resultado, sin hacer ningún ajuste de bobinas solamente retocando los condensadores variables....después cuando me fuí a los 107.1 mhz tuve que comenzar a jugar con la separación de las bobinas y ajustar nuevamente los condensadores variables, logré obtener los 30 watts, es mi experiencia Daniel, espero les sirva. NO cre que pueda sacarle 35 watts a ese transistor como está se calienta bastante.


Saludos cordiales
Iván
CE3WAQ


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 8, 2016)

ce3waq dijo:


> Daniel buenos días, gracias por tus comentarios......la frecuencia fundamental de trabajo está por los 98 mhz, ahí es donde me dió mejor resultado, sin hacer ningún ajuste de bobinas solamente retocando los condensadores variables....después cuando me fuí a los 107.1 mhz tuve que comenzar a jugar con la separación de las bobinas y ajustar nuevamente los condensadores variables, logré obtener los 30 watts, es mi experiencia Daniel, espero les sirva. NO cre que pueda sacarle 35 watts a ese transistor como está se calienta bastante.
> 
> 
> Saludos cordiales
> ...


Mi pregunta en realidad es : considere lo lineal muy bien ayustado en 98MHz (centro de la banda para FM broadcasting) , ?? cuantos MHz puedes desplazar para riba y abajo sin que la potenzia de salida cae mucho quizaz unos 25% maximos ?.   
Lo ideal serias un lineal que mantenga su potenzia de salida en toda banda (88 hasta 108Mhz) sin la nesecidad de reayustar los trimmers o bobinas cuando hay canbios de frequenzia.
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ce3waq (Dic 15, 2016)

Daniel, hice un video donde trato de mostrar la potencia v/s el cambio de frecuencia. cuando la aguja del instrumento está al máximo son 30 watts.

http://www.echolinkchile.cl/files/roe.mp4


Saludos cordiales
Iván
CE3WAQ


----------



## epachel (Dic 15, 2016)

ce3waq dijo:


> Daniel, hice un video donde trato de mostrar la potencia v/s el cambio de frecuencia. cuando la aguja del instrumento está al máximo son 30 watts.
> 
> http://www.echolinkchile.cl/files/roe.mp4
> 
> ...



Buenas tardes Iván

Una pregunta quizás tonta, ¿No te introduce ruido el ventilador en el circuito?

Por cierto, te ha quedado fenomenal. 

un saludo


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 15, 2016)

epachel dijo:


> Buenas tardes Iván
> 
> Una pregunta quizás tonta, ¿No te introduce ruido el ventilador en el circuito?
> 
> ...


Hola caro Don epachel , tu pregunta NO es tan tonta asi , eso porque realmente acontece esa molestias que comentas  , una salida muy efectiva para ese problema es conectar  un filtro de EMI tipo double PI Grego entre lo ventilador y la alimentación DC , eso seguramente te funciona de 10 !.   
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ce3waq (Dic 15, 2016)

epachel dijo:


> Buenas tardes Iván
> 
> Una pregunta quizás tonta, ¿No te introduce ruido el ventilador en el circuito?
> 
> ...



Hola epachel, la verdad que si...tiene un pequeño zumbido....pero como ahora estoy en etapa experimental por ahora todo vale...mas adelante iré depurando el proyecto.
Gracias por tu pregunta


----------



## epachel (Dic 16, 2016)

ce3waq dijo:


> Hola epachel, la verdad que si...tiene un pequeño zumbido....pero como ahora estoy en etapa experimental por ahora todo vale...mas adelante iré depurando el proyecto.
> Gracias por tu pregunta


Esperamos tus progresos....

Gracias


----------



## ce3waq (Dic 19, 2016)

Así vamos! me conseguí este gabinete de una fuente de poder HP...saque todo y monte mi proyecto..falta el sistema de ventilación y que llegue el generador de stereo y estamos! Ahhh también falta la protección para la estacionaria alta, si alguien tiene alguna idea se agradece, también conectar los instrumentos!

Saludos
CE3WAQ
Iván


----------

